# Nfpa 70b



## CanElectric (Oct 17, 2009)

Any one know about NFPA 70B. I have a commercial customer that ask me for a bid on cleaning the breaker panels & tightening all connections. ( no big deal). Then he gives me a copy of a letter his insurance Co. gave him.
It wants me to follow NFPA 70B standards. Any help would be helpful.
It's a small job (2 days work) I don't want to buy the NFPA 70B book.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

CanElectric said:


> Any one know about NFPA 70B. I have a commercial customer that ask me for a bid on cleaning the breaker panels & tightening all connections. ( no big deal). Then he gives me a copy of a letter his insurance Co. gave him.
> It wants me to follow NFPA 70B standards. Any help would be helpful.
> It's a small job (2 days work) I don't want to buy the NFPA 70B book.


Big mistake NOT buying the book :no:

Be better to ask direct questions to this forum instead of just wanting the answers.

You might get more customers who want the same kind of work


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

CanElectric said:


> Any one know about NFPA 70B. I have a commercial customer that ask me for a bid on cleaning the breaker panels & tightening all connections. ( no big deal). Then he gives me a copy of a letter his insurance Co. gave him.
> It wants me to follow NFPA 70B standards. Any help would be helpful.
> It's a small job (2 days work) I don't want to buy the NFPA 70B book.


There is nothing in the 70B that resembles the scope you are describing. An insurance company will require more than just cleaning the panels and most insurance companies wil require real testing. Buy the book, buy the test equipment, train your guys or pass on the job.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Zog said:


> There is nothing in the 70B that resembles the scope you are describing. An insurance company will require more than just cleaning the panels and most insurance companies wil require real testing. Buy the book, buy the test equipment, train your guys or pass on the job.


Sounds like NFPA 70E.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Sounds like NFPA 70E.


70B is the maintnence standard, 70E is safety, could be either I suppose.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*70b*



Zog said:


> 70B is the maintnence standard, 70E is safety, could be either I suppose.


You're right, thanks.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Should have both as a contractor.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*70b*



nolabama said:


> Should have both as a contractor.


I will respond long enough to say that if ZOG can't answer that...you will have to go to another forum.


----------

